# Canadian Open '09



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2009)

...has been announced 

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=17


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 21, 2009)

Yikes those are some steep cutoffs.. don't know if I can do it


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 21, 2009)

Whoo! I'm pumped! 

I was hoping to place in 2x2, but I dunno, if out of towners can place... 

4x4 and 5x5 finals are gonna be intense with only 6 people.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

Those cutoffs seem fair to me. 
Wish i was in canada, none of the competitions ive been to ever had 35$ giftpacks. )';

Dan Cohen's competition this week has a square-1 cutoff of 35 seconds compared to the 3 minutes listed for Canadian open. d:

http://cube.danrcohen.com/bigcube09/schedule.html

I thought that was steep.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 21, 2009)

Hurray.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 21, 2009)

Registered! Can't win seeing as how I havent been to a comp in forever and EXTREMELY nervous  
will be staying at Eric's place night before the comp so should be fun and then not do horrible at the comp hopefully...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 21, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Can't win seeing as how I havent been to a comp in forever and EXTREMELY nervous  (



I'm also coming FYI.  (yeah, yeah. i know that was conceited.)


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 21, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Registered! Can't win seeing as how I havent been to a comp in forever and EXTREMELY nervous
> will be staying at Eric's place night before the comp so should be fun and then not do horrible at the comp hopefully...



Seems to me you need a little more happiness in that post 

I wonder if there will be mystery events


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't win seeing as how I havent been to a comp in forever and EXTREMELY nervous  (
> ...



 well now I've gotta go and see your 5x5 solves


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 21, 2009)

So, how many more Canadian competitions do I have to go to before I'm considered a Canadian?


----------



## Jai (Jul 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I wonder if there will be mystery events





> On the Saturday night, we will have food for dinner for the competitors and guests. We will also use the opportunity on Saturday to have some fun mystery events at certain points in the evening, so be sure to come to participate.


  10char


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 21, 2009)

Jai said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there will be mystery events
> ...



Oh  my bad.

Awesome


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 21, 2009)

Next year I'll be there and I'll take my whole family just want to meet ALL Canadian cubers and specially to see Derrick and Sarah in real  .

I hope that next year I will be able to visit US Open and Canadian Open  .


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> So, how many more Canadian competitions do I have to go to before I'm considered a Canadian?


you've only attended 1 so far 




Crazycubemom said:


> Next year I'll be there and I'll take my whole family just want to meet ALL Canadian cubers and specially to see Derrick and Sarah in real  .
> 
> I hope that next year I will be able to visit US Open and Canadian Open  .




unfortunately the Canadian Open is once every 2 years...


----------



## Kian (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm. I might be able to do this. It's only an 8 hour drive... 

We shall see.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't go lol


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't win seeing as how I havent been to a comp in forever and EXTREMELY nervous  (
> ...



oh yes I know, thats another reason I said I wont be winning much, and looks like money wise too... grr


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how many more Canadian competitions do I have to go to before I'm considered a Canadian?
> ...



Not my fault they're all on poorly chosen dates. >/


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 21, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> oh yes I know, thats another reason I said I wont be winning much, and looks like money wise too... grr




Derrick, don't focus so much on winning. Just come for the experience, to have a good time, see some old friends, and make some new ones. If you switch your focus to the act of enjoying the moment and not constantly worrying about how you are doing in terms of your own expectations, you might just find you surprise yourself. But if nothing else, you will have left at the end of the weekend with a smile on your face. You don't have to be the best, but you do need to enjoy yourself.

And on a different note, i hope we get some people come out on the Friday night to hang out at the hotel. I'll be there.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 22, 2009)

I should be able to be there the Friday night, but depending on my schedule/workload that day this may change.


----------



## Kian (Jul 29, 2009)

Just booked a hotel room for Kyle and I. I'm excited!


----------



## Bob (Jul 31, 2009)

Probability of me coming has increased. I bought a vehicle. There was no way my '89 Ranger was ever going to make it.


----------



## Kian (Jul 31, 2009)

Bob said:


> Probability of me coming has increased. I bought a vehicle. There was no way my '89 Ranger was ever going to make it.



Excellent. The invasion will be stronger with you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Probability of me coming has increased. I bought a vehicle. There was no way my '89 Ranger was ever going to make it.
> ...


And with I.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 31, 2009)

*has to ditch Waterloo for the weekend to come back home and CUBEE!!!!!*
Yay, Derrick Eide's coming! =)
JUSTIN. I SO BADLY WANT BALL IN A CUP BACK. That was teh greatest 5 minutes of my life.
DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF XD

On another note:
Sarah - how many DNFs does it take to be promoted from DNF Princess to DNF Queen??

(I'm going to be DNF n00b when I end up DNFing 3 in a row at CO)

Man, I suck at cubing. =(


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 31, 2009)

There's a high chance I'll be going, my girlfriend *really* wants to go to the Science Center 

Also this..


Zaxef said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > July 25th:
> ...



:|


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Sarah - how many DNFs does it take to be promoted from DNF Princess to DNF Queen??


LOL, we'll see


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, lol everyone I know is going tehe.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2009)

So. Um.
Can anyone give me a ride?

My parents have decided not to give me a ride there, but I'd really like to compete nonetheless. I'd be very much willing to pay for gas and whatnot, and I'm very low-maintenence.

I could get them to meet you somewhere, say, a radius of an hour or so out of Harrisburg?
I would attempt driving myself, but only having a permit, that might not work so well. 

Also, I know some Canadians offered or hinted at local hotels and whatnot. Considering I'll be paying for a hotel, rather than the parentals, I'd probably either ask to stay with someone (perchance a Canadian) or find a really cheap hotel.

I know that this is a lot to ask, but I missed out on C3, and I'd really love to participate in this.
Thanks, whoever can help.

-Stachu Korick ([email protected])


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah - how many DNFs does it take to be promoted from DNF Princess to DNF Queen??
> ...





my c4y order's arriving, so i won't be popping then


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> So. Um.
> Can anyone give me a ride?
> 
> My parents have decided not to give me a ride there, but I'd really like to compete nonetheless. I'd be very much willing to pay for gas and whatnot, and I'm very low-maintenence.
> ...



I can't help with driving, obviously, but I'll most likely be able to share a room with you if you'd like.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> I can't help with driving, obviously, but I'll most likely be able to share a room with you if you'd like.


Thanks, but a ride is more needed right now.
Still, anyone?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help with driving, obviously, but I'll most likely be able to share a room with you if you'd like.
> ...


Take Amtrak!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > kippy33 said:
> ...


how much would that cost?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't go. *sigh*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

I CAN GO 
YAY**


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I CAN GO
> YAY**


You owe me. If it weren't for me, you ironically wouldn't know that you could go...I think 

Still, unless some 'responsible' adult that my parents know can give me a ride, I'm stuck here.
coughbobcough


Edit: FMCL


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I CAN GO
> ...



this is true


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I can't go. *sigh*



Weak. =/

If anyone still wants to share a room though, I'd like to order the room before the discount ends this Tuesday, so either reply/PM me.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I can't go. *sigh*



that's twice in a row Stachu! UNACCEPTABLE!
you better find a way to come


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go. *sigh*
> ...



My mom said no to picking him up. I'll keep nagging her until she gives in.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 15, 2009)

Does someone want to sell me a 2x2 at CO?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Do eet. Seriously. Please.
but I don't know if I want to be pickled. 


EDIT:
Hey. If you get someone with a webcam and internet connection, I will compete in CO.  just not *at* CO, unless a miracle happens.
Just from a very far-away distance.

we'll just justin.tv both ways


----------



## Meep (Aug 20, 2009)

Wish there was a cheaper way for us Vancouverians to get over there =< Doubt my parents are willing to fly me over again. =P


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2009)

Meep said:


> Wish there was a cheaper way for us Vancouverians to get over there =< Doubt my parents are willing to fly me over again. =P



move here  that's what i did for c3 09


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope i can make it!


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone got a spare (good quality .. like C4U preferably) Square-1 to sell me at CO?
Pm me please


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 28, 2009)

Hooray! Ill probly be there, now Should I use Roux or Fridrich...?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Hooray! Ill probly be there, now Should I use Roux or Fridrich...?


or you can just use Petrus


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray! Ill probly be there, now Should I use Roux or Fridrich...?
> ...


Just do 2 averages of 12 a few days prior to the comp, and see which you're better with.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

Ya right now its looking like Fridrich, but well see


----------



## pixelguy (Sep 1, 2009)

*happy to see the 7x7*

Christian (my son) is super excited he gets to do the 7x7 in competition.... I've seen the cutoff time of 8 minutes, that's too bad...he's averaging about 8:45 these days....anyway to give a sub-8 year-old a 1 minute handicap 

I'm trying to get him on video doing it under 8 minutes so I can title the video '7x7x7x7x7'.....7 year-old in 7.xx minutes doing a 7x7x7 !

see you guys/gals there...oh, I know I can find the offical rules somewhere but I'm assuming a white 7x7 with black stickers is OK for the competition?



Thanks....


----------



## Kian (Sep 1, 2009)

Had a hitch thrown into our plan. I still hope to find a way there, though.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 1, 2009)

pixelguy said:


> see you guys/gals there...oh, I know I can find the offical rules somewhere but I'm assuming a white 7x7 with black stickers is OK for the competition?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....



yep thats perfectly legal


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 17, 2009)

I will be in Toronto tomorrow. No homework today!  That equals EXTRA PRACTICE!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hey. If you get someone with a webcam and internet connection, I will compete in CO.  just not *at* CO, unless a miracle happens.
> Just from a very far-away distance.
> 
> we'll just justin.tv both ways





Spoiler



10char. blah


----------



## abr71310 (Sep 19, 2009)

YAY I'm coming, I hope.
Let's assume I wake up on time.
See you all there!!!

(I need to learn 4x4x4 OLL parity, STAT.)
(Oh right, and 3x3x3 BLD... again. >_>)


----------



## Jai (Sep 20, 2009)

Let's start the "Did you know - " stuff now!

Did you know:

- Eric's fortune cookie said "Sheep Wool Sweaters"?
- Sarah is still the DNF Princess?
- Eric was really close to a 3x3 WR average but missed it because of the last solve?
- Harris wasn't even top 3 for 3x3 second round?
- I scared Shahriar by dropping my cube (briefly) during a 5x5 solve to make him think I was done?
- the emcee just sat down all day, asking trivia questions?
- and he ran out of cube-related questions so he moved on to Hollywood?
- Derrick's rock helped him to get his 47 4x4 solve?


----------



## esquimalt1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Haha, awesome stuff


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you know that...

- Stokes (the emcee from C^3 '08) is back?
- Jig-a-loo smells like berries?
- Forte sang random songs during the 4x4 round?
- a square-1 is a triangle except more circle
- the letter C doesn't belong anywhere in the range of 8 and 63?
- the audotorium was very cold in the morning, and so many people didn't do too well because their hands were cold?
- toasts can turn into Jesus cubes?
- many of us are going to hell for laughing at younger (and less experienced) cubers for giving stupid answers to cube trivia questions the emcee was asking throughout the day?
- during the afterparty at the hotel, there were little kids screaming and making strange noises, making it very difficult to do team BLD?
- Justin and I got a 39.xx team solve and a 44.44 team BLD solve?
- Neil and Forte got a sub-60 square-1 team solve? video
- it's lamesauce to travel over an hour to go home for a night, and return to the competition >8 hours later?
- Forte is still freaking hilarious?


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> - the audotorium was very cold in the morning, and so many people didn't do too well because their hands were cold?





Sa967St said:


> - many of us are going to hell for laughing at younger (and less experienced) cubers for giving stupid answers to cube trivia questions the emcee was asking throughout the day?


"OK, who can tell me what a lucky case is?"
"Um, it's when you get either an F2L, OLL, or PLL skip."


Sa967St said:


> - Forte is still freaking hilarious?



+infinity

Did you know?
-My first round 2x2 average was something like 3.5x, 3.5x, 2.6x, 6, (PANIC), 7?
-I retried the 7 scramble and got 2.9x?
-I got my very first sub-30 OH average? (I think)
-I dropped out of 4x4 because scrambling is awesomer?
-Sarah and I pwn team stuff?
-Dave likes to pick teams?
-I'm uber beast at ball in cup? The secret is to go slow.

-Me, Sarah, and Brendon know a lot more about Japanese folklore now?


----------



## Rikane (Sep 20, 2009)

I randomly got into the second round even though it was my first competition.
It was weird seeing that 30 of the 32 people had WCA ID's and I had a blank beside my name >_<


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2009)

Jai said:


> - Eric was really close to a 3x3 WR average but missed it because of the last solve?





Yalow said:


> -My first round 2x2 average was something like 3.5x, 3.5x, 2.6x, 6, (PANIC), 7?



There's still tomorrow (or technically, later today). 

Eric, Justin.. Go kick some *ss.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Rikane said:


> I randomly got into the second round even though it was my first competition.
> It was weird seeing that 30 of the 32 people had WCA ID's and I had a blank beside my name >_<



Yes, I did know that.


----------



## abr71310 (Sep 20, 2009)

-- Eric Limeback got a 9.86 and I was the only one who filmed it? XD
FIRST SUB-10 OF CO.


----------



## Jai (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, CO's over, so time for an update.



Jai said:


> Let's start the "Did you know - " stuff now!
> Did you know:
> - Eric was really close to a 3x3 WR average but missed it because of the last solve?
> - Harris wasn't even top 3 for 3x3 second round?
> ...




Did you know:
- Harris was really close to a 3x3 WR average but missed it because of the last solve?
- Harris got 9.16 twice in that average?
- Harris made a comeback and won 3x3 despite his miserable failures p) yesterday?
- The emcee was back and he kept on asking trivia questions?
- Derrick's rock helped him to get his 44 4x4 solve?
- Eric was close to a sub-1 BLD solve?
- I missed a sub-7 pyraminx average and a 4.77 single because of two +2s?
- We tried to cube as loudly as possible while sitting at the side during 3x3 finals to get rid of the awkward silence?
- Octave is now making 3x3s so now we don't have to keep on getting those huge, crappy 2x2s as prizes?
- Justin got a 3.93 2x2 average in the finals, which is 0.01 slower than Ibrahim's official average (from last week) and 0.02 slower than his own 2x2 average NR?
- The easiest way to win is to throw your lucky rock at your competition?
- Stokes Jr. now has the sq-1 average NR?
- Craig didn't come?
- The American invasion consisted of Bob winning magic?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2009)

Jai said:


> Well, CO's over, so time for an update.
> 
> Did you know:
> - Harris was really close to a 3x3 WR average but missed it because of the last solve?
> ...



Wow guys, very Awesome. Great Results!
Congrats.

Out of curiosity, were either of Harris' 9.16's lucky?


----------



## Jai (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe the first one was non-lucky and the second one was a PLL skip.


----------



## Meep (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone know the 5x5 winner and the fastest single and average for the event was =p


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2009)

Jai said:


> I believe the first one was non-lucky and the second one was a PLL skip.



Eric just told me one was an OLL skip and the other a PLL skip.

That's retardedly lucky.

I call hax.


----------



## Jai (Sep 20, 2009)

The first one could've been sub-9 if he did the U2 AUF at the end faster.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol I failed at getting square-1 sub-30 average


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 21, 2009)

Meep said:


> Anyone know the 5x5 winner and the fastest single and average for the event was =p



Brendon won with a 1:38 average and 1:29 single, but Derrick might have had a faster single. Derrick had a 1:21 DNF that was off by an N perm.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2009)

did you know that...

-Forte could become a tarantula?


Spoiler



during 3x3x3 OH on Saturday, he sat on the other side of the room for his last solve, and the judge said "oh, you've come to the dark side", and he replied "yeah, I could become a tarantula" (I was beside him and I messed up a V-perm because I burst out laughing )


- Neil fails at getting a sub30 square-1 average
- Justin broke his habit of looking down and slamming his hands on the timer on good solves?
- Forte broke Lance's square-1 NR single, which lasted about 5 mins, since Neil broke his?
- I laughed so hard my stomach hurt? (this actually happened twice)
- the DNF princess finally got an official BLD success?
- Forte shot Mr. Burns?
- during the awards, Forte yelled "yeah son!" after some guys were called up, but when Emily was called up for placing 3rd in megaminx, he almost said (without thinking) "yeah b*tch?"
- "if it was on the okay-ness scale between 0 and pi, it would be a thermometer"?
- afterwards, Brendon, Forte, Justin and I were at a restaurant, and we wrote things like "Epic Noob" and "Your monumental discovery has changed bigcube speedcubing forever" on the paper tablecloth?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> - afterwards, Brendon, Forte, Justin and I were at a restaurant, and we wrote things like "Epic Noob" and "Your monumental discovery has changed bigcube speedcubing forever" on the paper tablecloth?



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
that's so epic.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 21, 2009)

"Forte shot Mr. Burns?"

Wow, I haven't seen that episode in a long time...


----------



## Meep (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know the 5x5 winner and the fastest single and average for the event was =p
> ...



Being off by an N perm's pretty far off =P


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> "Forte shot Mr. Burns?"
> 
> Wow, I haven't seen that episode in a long time...



while we were waiting for the awards the emcee asked us TV trivia questions, and one of them was "who shot Mr. Burns", and Forte said "Forte"


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> - Justin broke his habit of looking down and slamming his hands on the timer on good or bad solves?



-So did Brendon and Forte?
-Brendon and Eric both got their 5x5 PB averages of 5?
-When Forte won Square-1 I yelled "I LOVE YOU FORTE" and when Brendon won 5x5 I tried to start a standing ovation? Neither took.
I'll think of more later :/



Meep said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...


He didn't realize it was off until 20-30 seconds after because of the bad light


----------



## pixelguy (Sep 21, 2009)

did you know....


The family and I stayed an extra hour on Saturday because the MC was using my Iphone and looking up 80's trivial pursuit questions on the web....didn't want to spoil the fun and take away the game for everyone 

I watched too many 80's TV shows as a child....never thought I knew so much about three's company or Family Ties....

On Sunday, MC printed out his questions (good because my phone wasn't charged)....but it was based on 70's music and hardly nobody could answer any (that or everyone was tired)!

It's Sunday evening and I still hear the sound of a thousand cubes spinning in my head....I need a 'drink' 

Christian was probably (I hope) the only cuber who cried when I told him we had to leave early on Sunday...

Christian did end up doing a 7:xx minute solve for the 7x7, so I had to post it on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRWNAWoDqis

BTW: you can hear the MC in the background asking away....

Overall, it looked like everyone was having a great time....next time I'll bring my winter coat and maybe use antifreeze for lubricant (it was freezing in there and it was HOT outside!) 

Thanks to all who made it possible, til next time....

Cheers.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 21, 2009)

lol i attempted to dice stack at the afterparty but failed because the table was sticky.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> lol i attempted to dice stack at the afterparty but failed because the table was sticky.



/because you were using cubies?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > lol i attempted to dice stack at the afterparty but failed because the table was sticky.
> ...



i suceeded to stack cubies at home using my cup. it's just the table's problem


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 21, 2009)

The scramblers weren't familiar with square-1 and had to ask me to solve them a couple of times cuz they messed up the scramble lol it wasnt until Forte came to the rescue that everything sped up


----------



## Bob (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally home :/


----------



## Jai (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow said:
> ...



Yep. It looked solved to the judge, Derrick, and Eric (sitting beside Derrick). It took them a while to notice.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2009)

more DYKs 

did you know that...

- Bob has an amazing pyraminx method that works every time?
- I was trying to do my first BLD solve in the finals very carefully, but I screwed up an A perm when I suddenly heard cheering and clapping (that was when Eric got his 1:03.xx BLd solve >_>)? 
- Dave had an epic 1:13.xx 3x3 solve in the finals?
- during that solve, some pieces popped out, he put them in, and when he finished F2L realized that he had a single edge flipped, he fixed it, did OLL, but then realized that he also had a single corner rotated, he fixed it, but when he was looking at his PLL, he also had to swap either 2 edges or 2 corners?
- while he was fixing it, he said "I'm not giving up!"
- Brendon had a pop during the last few moves of his PLL on a 6x6x6 solve, and he sprinted across the stage to retrieve the piece and and finish the last few moves while he was running back to the timer?
- At the restaurant, Brendon showed that his timer to Forte which showed an 11.xx and Forte said "nice solve", then Brendon pointed to his empty glass of ice tea.
- it took Forte a moment to realize that Brendon was timing how long it would take him to finish his ice tea?
- Forte discovered amazing new F2L algs?


edit: you should never eat...west?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 21, 2009)

did you know:

-that when i asked Eric what is his most priced possesion (cube), he pointed to his GF who is beside us??\
-that Peter has like, 10 cubelubes in his briefcase??
-during Dave's extremely unlucky solve, a woman sitting in front tried to pick up the piece, and the whole audiance shouted "don't touch it!" ??
-and he got the loudest appulause of the day for hat solve??
-i did not know what "NumPad notations" is, so i said random answers and ended up getting it right.
-that my magic broke 5 times during the weekend??
-i suceeded in solving the mirror blocks blindfolded, though nobody noticed??


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 21, 2009)

Jai said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't realize it was off until 20-30 seconds after because of the bad light
> ...



No. First off, don't blame the lighting. I am a fan of Derrick, and he knows i mean nothing mean behind this, but it was the same lighting that allowed him to pair everything up in an amazing time, and get to the PLL stage at 1:21 in the first place. 

It was the same lighting that let Harris hit two sub 10s in the finals. The same lighting for all the amazing times set. You can't turn around and then blame it for being the reason for one error. It was carelessness, plain and simple. 

And Eric knew immediately it was wrong, that is why he asked, "What happened?". And as for the judge, they are not cubers and are more prone to assume someone like Derrick actually solved it. 

It was unfortunate, but Derrick is very fast at almost all events, and one mistake hardly tarnishes an amazing performance at the competition.


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes I know, thats another reason I said I wont be winning much, and looks like money wise too... grr
> ...



Lolzzzz!


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright, I'll do my first ever DYK"s.

Did you know that...
- I Got A 14.96 Single on the rubik's cube?
- I could of got sub-20 average, but I was too nervous?
- I could of had the nr single for magic, but it was a dnf?
- I really messed up on megaminx because my chinaminx popped too much?
- I'm finally getting a mefferts megaminx?
- The second scramble on pyraminx had a ll skip, making it awesome?
- I made it to the second round in 2x2, 3x3 ,and oh?
- I am already looking forward to the next canadianCubing competition?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 21, 2009)

It looks like some people are confused about the 1:21 solve, I got to PLL before 1:21 like 1:19ish and saw I had J perm (which I guess I did) BUT I did it from the wrong part so thats why I did end up with N perm, which just so happened to be in the best U face position to make it look solved after making me stop the timer 

but yeah I can't fully blame the lighting, I should have really been paying attention and making it safe when I did the J perm the first time but oh well what can you do. 

Also I have one Did you know

- I suck at BLD


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 21, 2009)

did you know (part 2):
-that the stokes said "Eric" Eide in stead of "Derrick" Eide at the awards??
-that Derrick won like, $500+ or something??


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> -during Dave's extremely unlucky solve, a woman sitting in front tried to pick up the piece, and the whole audiance shouted "don't touch it!" ??


that was Justin's mom 
'twas actually pretty funny, everyone was completely quiet then suddenly they all shouted "don't touch it!" at the same time



daniel0731ex said:


> -i suceeded in solving the mirror blocks blindfolded, though nobody noticed??


 I noticed. 



anderson26 said:


> - I Got A 14.96 Single on the rubik's cube?


congrats senor French 



anderson26 said:


> - I'm finally getting a mefferts megaminx?


YAY! we had a bit of difficulty scrambling your chinaminx 



daniel0731ex said:


> -that the stokes said "Eric" Eide in stead of "Derrick" Eide at the awards??


I remember that  btw the emcee's last name was Stokes


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > -during Dave's extremely unlucky solve, a woman sitting in front tried to pick up the piece, and the whole audiance shouted "don't touch it!" ??
> ...



She says it wasn't.

I had to say goodbye to Forte this morning  Bye again Forte!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


 oh, then it must have been someone sitting near her. Did I mention I have bad eyesight? 

bye Forte


----------



## Edmund (Sep 21, 2009)

Jai said:


> - The American invasion consisted of Bob winning magic?


lol, Go Bob!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 21, 2009)

I probably should've gone... Now I know not to rely on specific people.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I probably should've gone... Now I know not to rely on specific people.


I really hope you're not referring to me, since it was your fault that you didn't have a car


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 21, 2009)

... you had nothing to do with my plans.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ... you had nothing to do with my plans.


Ha. good. But near the end there, I feel as though you were hinting that if I paid for half, you'd go. But whatever.


----------



## Rikane (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I think it was the blonde lady sitting in front of her. 

Forte yelled to not touch it the loudest (or was it because I was sitting behind him)?

Also, I was the only one who cheered for roux because,
a.) waffle wasn't there, I thought I should represent for him (lol)
b.) it was really quiet for a while after he asked about it.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -I'm uber beast at ball in cup? The secret is to go slow.


and look ahead?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -I'm uber beast at ball in cup? The secret is to go slow.



Speaking of which, to whomever stole Ball in a Cup from me on Saturday night, shame on you. We've had people steal stackmats from us before, but Ball in a Cup is low. I left it out for people to play with while we were busily working away at competition stuff for everyone. As we were packing up, i went over to retrieve it only to find it was MIA.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 21, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > -I'm uber beast at ball in cup? The secret is to go slow.
> ...



Exactly.

/not knock it over

Did you know?
-Brendon asked me why I always close my eyes and look down at the end of solves, so we decided to try and do the opposite?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -Brendon asked me why I always close my eyes and look down at the end of solves, so we decided to try and do the opposite?


HAHAHHA


----------



## Rikane (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, was that what that was about. I was wondering what they were doing.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 21, 2009)

Rikane said:


> Also, I was the only one who cheered for roux because,
> a.) waffle wasn't there, I thought I should represent for him (lol)
> b.) it was really quiet for a while after he asked about it.



not true, I did, but i was on the stage.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Um that was my friend Daniel Que's mom


----------



## Forte (Sep 22, 2009)

Bye Forte!!! Oh wait . . .

Also, sorry to Daniel for spazzing out at his mom.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 22, 2009)

Part 3

did you know:

-this is neil's last competition, his mom made him quit
-that cubelube looks like


Spoiler



sperms??


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 22, 2009)

Why do you Canadians have such awesome competitions?


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 22, 2009)

DYK:
-a random kid dropped my ES 2x2 and it exploded right before 2x2 semifinals
-I was so worried about my 2x2 that my first 5x5 solve was 3:20~ instead of 2:20, but Daniel Ho actually managed to fix it, although I didnt make the cutoff anyway
-I popped my square-1 during a solve and accidentally cancelled my parity but got over a minute anyway
-I DNF-ed my first two 7x7 solves thinking that i can do better but ended up getting barely sub-10 and was beaten badly by a seven year old


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 22, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> DYK:
> -a random kid dropped my ES 2x2 and it exploded right before 2x2 semifinals
> -I was so worried about my 2x2 that my first 5x5 solve was 3:20~ instead of 2:20, but Daniel Ho actually managed to fix it, although I didnt make the cutoff anyway



you're welcome 

BTW can i have ur msn? since this is your last comp then we should keep in touch


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > -I'm uber beast at ball in cup? The secret is to go slow.
> ...




umm, i was trying to dice stack with it, and i left it on the other table. did you not find it?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> did you not find it?



Was my original post not clear enough?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > did you not find it?
> ...



umm, don't get it


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Dave clearly stated that it had got stolen.


----------



## pixelguy (Sep 23, 2009)

Talk about stealing candy from a kid....I noticed the results are posted on the WCA website.

Christians 7x7 results are screwed up.... 

They should be 8:02.75 , 7:31.30, DNF (cube blew up)... for 6th place..

But instead it just shows the 8:02, and then this guy 'Cody' in sixth place has his 7:31.30 time and his DNF and then of course a DNS in the 3rd since 'Coby' probably wasn't even there (I assume)....

what happened(sure its just a typo or something) and how can I correct....thanks.

BTW: the proof of his 7:31.30 solve is here..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRWNAWoDqis


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 23, 2009)

pixelguy said:


> Talk about stealing candy from a kid....I noticed the results are posted on the WCA website.
> 
> Christians 7x7 results are screwed up....
> 
> ...



A simple "can you please check Christians times for 7x7, i think they are incorrect" would suffice. You can always use the email address from which you received the registration confirmation to contact the organizers for such items instead of a general message board.

support (at symbol) canadiancubing.com


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 24, 2009)

did you know:

-that my QJ 4x4 has cool logos on it
-people seemed to be more interested about my mirror blocks than my ultra-rare massage ball
-my big-mac puzzle is older than me (can you eat it??)
-i thought Sarah hates me (lollollol)
-C4U DIYs MUST use cubesmith tiles to feel good


----------

